# Game of Trolls - A New Breed of Take That Card Game



## iml1nk (Nov 11, 2016)

Hello everyone!

Game of Trolls is a new style of take that card game which has group events that create a dynamic environment and ensures you'll be laughing... a lot.

This our first project and we have 19 days left go on Kickstarter. We are already over 70% funded. We've been reviewed by UndeadViking, BoardGameBrawl, and have some real-life gameplay footage on our KS page.

*Here's our KS Link - Kickstarter Link*

This is my first KS project so I'd love to hear any advice or feedback from you guys. Below is a video to save you some time so you can see how the gameplay feels.

Thanks so much for your time and consideration 

Brandon (GoT Family)

[video=youtube;yh7JtyVqINY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh7JtyVqINY[/video]


----------



## iml1nk (Nov 20, 2016)

Just wanted to post an update and say we hit 100% with 10 days to go!

So thankful for our backers helping us bring our first project to life! Looking forward to exceeding delivery expectations!


----------

